# Vetassess or EA? Civil Eng. with Project Management/Project Controls Experience



## gomarca (Nov 26, 2014)

Greetings to you all and thanks in advance for your feedback!

My question is simple - or so I believe 

Background:
I am a Civil Eng. with 10+ years experience in project management and project controls in Mining & Metals, Oil & Gas and Infrastructures. During my career, I have done very little to none design work. I also hold PMP, Six Sigma and other planning and risk certifications.

Question:
Based on my background should I have my education/skills assessed by Vetassess (construction PM) or Engineers Australia (civil eng)?
Besides cost, what are the main differences from one another? I mean in terms of time for assessment, elegibility/demand for ea profession, how tough the assessment is, etc.

Once more thanks for your support!


----------



## gomarca (Nov 26, 2014)

Can anyone share their experience in general? Even if not in the same field. I look forward to understanding the difference between EA and Vetassess.
Once more thank you all!


----------



## Arch.Ahmed (Mar 29, 2014)

How about an Engineering Manager - 133211 ??
I think its better related to your experience


----------



## gomarca (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks for your feedback Arch.Ahmed.
Isn't that profession highly related to design? I will definitely take a look at the requirements and description.


----------



## sameer71 (Oct 5, 2014)

gomarca said:


> Thanks for your feedback Arch.Ahmed.
> Isn't that profession highly related to design? I will definitely take a look at the requirements and description.


Dear
Go for construction manager as per your background and take vetassess advisory service they will guide you properly.


----------



## gomarca (Nov 26, 2014)

TX Sameer71. I have done the advisory and it came positive  I have also applied for VET but I am having second thoughts as if I should have taken other path or do both as Plan B.


----------



## Arch.Ahmed (Mar 29, 2014)

gomarca said:


> Thanks for your feedback Arch.Ahmed.
> Isn't that profession highly related to design? I will definitely take a look at the requirements and description.


Nope it's not related to design..it's a managerial profession.
But since you have already applied for VETASSESS I think your qualifications and experience are more than enough to get a positive outcome.

You're welcome 
All the best :thumb:


----------



## gomarca (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks for your wishes Arch.Ahmed, same goes for you!
What is your plan? Is your intention to apply as Eng. Manager?


----------



## Arch.Ahmed (Mar 29, 2014)

I haven't been in a managerial position..I have a lil problem though in my case!
I'm an Architectural Engineer.in Egypt Architects study Structure, Reinforced Concrete, Steel structures .. etc.
Yet .. its not enough to be a structural engineer .. we are more of "Building and Construction Engineers".
So my problem is .. in Australia I'm neither 100% Engineer nor a 100% Architect!
I'm planning to go for an Architectural Draftsperson assessment and later when I'm in Aus I could study a master


----------



## rosemberg.granados (Jun 26, 2014)

*ros.gra*

Hi gomarca!
I am in a situation similar to you.

I am a Civil Eng. with a MSc in Construction Engineering and Management. 12 years of experience in industries like infrastructure, mining, and recently Oil & Gas. My experience has been focused in Project Management / Project Controls with not design experience at all. 

I was wondering which path to take: either to apply for the assessment by Engineers Australia or by VETASSESS. What would be the difference between the two processes and once you get the recognition (Professional Engineer by EA or Construction Project Manager by Vetassess) which would be more advantageous?

I would deeply appreciate your guidance.

Thanks a lot. I hope your application keeps moving ahead.


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

Vetassess is the best optio for you


----------



## rosemberg.granados (Jun 26, 2014)

*ros.gra*

Thanks Jamil Sid.

In which sense could it be better? I mean: the assessment process is easier? would you have more employment opportunities? would both qualifications be recognized (Civil Engineer and Construction Project Manager)?


----------



## gomarca (Nov 26, 2014)

I went for Vetassess and it turned out just fine. I got the full experience validated. One tip I noticed for the VET review is that it will only be positive if you managed a team. Make sure your organization chart reflects this.
Also, check the responsibilities stated in your resume / company letters against ANZCO description. If they are not closely related you may receive a negative response.
Finally, opt for the advisory service. Most of the cost can be deducted from the assessment and you will have a peace of mind.
Good luck


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

100% agreed with Gomarca.


----------



## rosemberg.granados (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks a lot for your feedback gomarca.

I hope contractors/subcontractors count as a team. Do you have any idea? Most of the companies I have worked for has been either owners or principal contractors so most of the personnel I could call the "team" has been part of contractors/subcontractors I have been managing/supervising.

As of the organizational charts I hope it is not difficult to get from my employers since HR teams and/or companies I think could have changed along the years since I started working. Was it easy for you to get the organizational charts?


----------



## kienrock (Jul 18, 2016)

HI,
I have some initial questions from your experiences before asking VET advisor:
1. For getting positive, the title of your possition should be Project Manager or not? I am Section Manager since i have always participated in 100MUSD+ projects which PMs were so hight (age and/or abilities). So this is can
2. Regarding experiences, which we will claim in EOI, because in order to become manager, we had to be junior/senior engineer first, so the validated experiences will be counted from Manager position, which will be less than expected, isn't it?
For example, in below scenario:
2004-2005 Engineer
2005-2006 Chief Engineer
2007-2010 Deputy Section Manager
2010-now Section Manager
So my experiences will be from 2007? or from 2010? or from 2005? provided i always had staff under me since 2005 (sometimes over 10 psn).
Thank you for your time.


----------



## ahmed0572 (Nov 29, 2016)

gomarca said:


> I went for Vetassess and it turned out just fine. I got the full experience validated. One tip I noticed for the VET review is that it will only be positive if you managed a team. Make sure your organization chart reflects this.
> Also, check the responsibilities stated in your resume / company letters against ANZCO description. If they are not closely related you may receive a negative response.
> Finally, opt for the advisory service. Most of the cost can be deducted from the assessment and you will have a peace of mind.
> Good luck


Hi Gomarca,

I think you have already move to Australia?
So VETASSESS assessment didn't influence yours chance to get a job?

Thanks & Regards,


----------



## Saurabh_K (May 5, 2017)

Hi, Can someone please help in resolving a query...
Just wannu know if civil engineering is must for applying under 'Project builder' or 'Construction Project Manager' category?
I am a mechanical engineer, having total 8 years of experience which includes 3.5 years of experience as project management head & rest experience is as project planning engineer/ project control engineer. Under which category should I apply - engineering manager or project builder? Pls suggest.

Saurabh


----------



## mkeyno (Jun 9, 2017)

hi
I intend to apply for Australia immigration. field of my graduate degree (MS.c) is *Industrial Engineer* (233511), I have more than six years in planning & project control and since 2011 I launch my company and hold CEO position , I’ve intend to apply for Industrial Engineer assessment however I’ve noticed there is lot more request for such assessment and nearly all the annual dedicated capacity has been awarded whereas yet only 5 % of annual dedicated of *Engineering Manager* (133211) awarded, I seek for most rational decision to select which path could enhanced my situation for visa grant , sponsor support , finding job and reduce processing time for visa grant
Any hint for weighting the pros and cons is appreciated


----------

